# Berkley Dropshot 1-3kg



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Do any guys have these? I just picked one up cos it looked like a bargain with a discount, are they any good or did i just buy a flop?


----------



## adzy (Apr 26, 2010)

Alot of people here use them, great little rod.
and can be picked up rather cheap too

Adzy


----------



## apnearabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

I have one when clearance sale on $50. It looks good and but never see it drop to $50 again. Otherwise I would get another one.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i have a series 2 1-3 kg drop shot and i love it

its my go to rod .

craig


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Great rod. I accidentally broke mine and was mighty upset. I plan on getting another soon.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

excellent i feel reassured, if anyone if after another, i managed to pick it up from anaconda for $69, i can't wait to use it now


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought one in the hope it would be my go to flatty/whiting/bream rod but wasn't overly impressed with it, found it a bit stiff for a 1-3kg stick, I now use it for a jack/light barra rod and it has handled the abuse of 15lb braid very well. I found it bats well above it weight, what have others found? For a cheap light stick for flathead, whiting and bream I have found the Mojiko 1-2 and 1-3 as well as the Shimano Catana 2-4kg much better options in terms of having a bit more flex (and therefore feel).


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't speak for the 1-3kg version, but I've got a 2-4kg series 1 Dropshot and for the money I don't think you can do better. It's fairly light in the hand, it can cast small lures well and it's handled stuff well beyond it's rating, including an eagle ray that was an easy 1 metre across the flukes (I was hoping for a big red, but NAH! Still fun on 4lb Fireline - until it came to the surface after about 15 minutes of heart-in-mouth anticipation :lol: ).

It's not as light in the hand as some of my other rods, and I may lose a metre or two in casting distance, but it's a quarter of the price. Good gear, I reckon. Yes, I'd buy another if I needed to.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Im quite a beginner when it come to fishing but i did also notice it seemed a bit stiffer than the other rods i looked at, however it was $50 cheaper which is good since im a beginner im sure i wouldnt get the most out of a top rod, Didnt know much about those mokijo rods and had heard of the berkley, ended up being the basis on my decision. Im sure it will end up being a much better rod than the other I have had which was a 2-8kg 9foot rod, not so easy to cast accurate for me from a yak


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Top post bruus! Best of luck with your new purchase. With Xmas coming up you might like to match your rod to a small reel if estuary species are your target. If you haven't already done so then checkout the topics on reels.

cheers

rob


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah look they have to be a litle stiff to impart action in a sp.

i can run 2lb fluro through it and still get the full flex out of it and yetr it can handle 2kg salmon without any dramas .










craig


----------

